# Has the CR1 geometry ever changed?



## adaml (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm looking at some used CR1 frames (~2005) on Ebay to replace my busted Cannondale. I ride 58 in the Cannondale and the XL Scott seems like it will fit, but the head tube is 25 mm longer than the Cannondale according to the Scott website and I don't have a lot of spacers on my current bike, maybe 25mm at the most. Are the pre-Addict CR1s the same geometry as the current models? I didn't know if the CR1 was made more relaxed when the Addicts came out.


----------



## brad9s (Dec 20, 2010)

It's my understanding they relaxed the CR1s after the Addict came out. Not sure whaqt year though


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

If i'm not mistaken the CR1 got changed form model year 2009 on. Essentially the CR1 got an entirely new frame. The geometry got slightly chnged for a more relaxed fit and in addition to that they also made the frame more flexible in some locations to provide some sort of suspension without giving up performance.

I own a 2009 CR1 Elite and am very happy with it. 

Best regards and happy Newyear,

Wouter.


----------

